# Chances Of Fsc Improvement



## bina ch (Nov 26, 2012)

Aoa.
i have improved my marks from 860 to 933.now i wish to improve more so as to make my aggregate safer next year.is it possible to repeat FSC a second time?


----------



## Naveed.ul.Hassan (Nov 29, 2013)

No,there is no chance


----------



## FZZR (Sep 24, 2013)

I went to BISE Lahore yesterday to get the relevant information. The superintendent told me that there is a only one chance to improve your FSc. score from this year onwards. This is a new rule. 
You can still repeat Mcat btw.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

so no chance to repeat again?


----------



## bina ch (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks.but what if i change my board? would i be then able to appear in part 1 and 2 in one year?


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

no...


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

bina !
As u c many students have got great marks in fsc but their weak point MCAT.
933 is good enough..Just pay all ur attention to MCAT.
Good Lck !


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

mcat is a luck game..
it 's not a tough test.. just manage time.. and try to learn sharply.....
Only MCAT which plays a basic role in your admission to medical colleges..
so....no chance of f.sc improvement..


----------



## thegamerboy09 (Dec 1, 2013)

arslan98765 said:


> mcat is a luck game..
> it 's not a tough test.. just manage time.. and try to learn sharply.....
> Only MCAT which plays a basic role in your admission to medical colleges..
> so....no chance of f.sc improvement..


Yes.
U know it quiet well. 
r u planning to join acadmy from now ?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arslan98765 (Nov 7, 2013)

no...


----------



## bina ch (Nov 26, 2012)

no not now.currently i am working on my weak areas and doing preparation according to time table i have set up for me......after i am done with 7 to 8 revisions till June insha Allah....i will join academy for tests in July or when proper test sessions start.because i think the problem with my insufficient score this yearr was inability to cover whole syllabus properly.

- - - Updated - - -

and yeah can anybody tell me about additional maths paper? eligibility for it? when are its exams ? its rules and regulations ?


----------

